
Ask HN: What happened to the Facebook Platform? - Mahn
Facebook apps and building on facebook were all the rage when they were announced over a decade ago, but nowadays it&#x27;s very rarely talked about. Are there people out there still building Facebook Apps?
======
ztratar
The app ecosystem went mobile. Facebook used to be the way to distribute apps
because you could gain a userbase super fast, but it was abused by the likes
of Zynga, FB cracked down, and people went to mobile (which weakened the FB
signup platform experience).

